# Molly's First Night



## bosscrazyteacher (Aug 9, 2011)

So we brought home our 9 week old cockapoo Molly yesterday. She had a very active day playing with the girls and went on the potty pad twice. Still has not gone outside. Was going great as she loves her bed that we bought her. When it came to bedtime last night we put her in our kitchen with baby gates, her crate with the door open and a blanket, a potty pad, and her bed that she loves. I totally caved and went her when she was crying as I did not want her to wake up the kids and hubby as she would not stop crying and jumping up at the gate. I have read on this forum and other forums that some people allow their puppies in their bedroom? She definitely has seperation anxiety and has bonded with me. As soon as she sees me she stops and falls asleeps either at my feet or snuggled up beside me. Advice required on what we should do today and tonight. We also have a bunny rabbit who is caged and we are thinking about putting them side by side today as Molly is always over at her pen being curious.Took her outside for an hour this morning to see if she would pee and all she did was lay at my feet and play with her leash. Going to try her again in another half hour as she fell asleep. Should i allow her in other parts of the house today or should we keep her in our large kitchen area which will also be her sleeping area at night. Even with all the crying last night she is so worth it and in the long run I know this does not last forever. Even debating about sending the family to my parents place for a few nights so that if she cries it won't disturb anyone.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It is sooo hard hearing your puppy crying, BUT it doesn't last. They are clever little pups and learn very quickly. Izzy cried 2 nights, then quiet nights since. We do have an older dog, so she had company, Izzy in her crate (door shut) and Phoebe in bed beside it. Maybe Molly would appreciate the bunny beside her  I'd send family off it that makes it easier for you (one less thing to worry about). I didn't restrict Izzy to one area during the day, she was wherever I was ( oh, to pee alone!) but she has learnt that night time is for sleeping, in your own bed all night


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is very hard but you need to be strong!  

I would shut the crate door, not sure what others do  but I have a 5 month puppy who would be very destructive if I let her out. She is also very good at jumping over child gates! 

She is only young and will learn very quickly and like Ali says it will only last a couple of nights. It is lovely that she has bonded with you so quickly but don't worry, it won't be proper seperation anxiety. Everything is new and exciting for her and things will soon settle down. 

I honestly don't know how my kids sleep through Daisy's howling but they do, I think it is only me who hears it (hubby wears ear plugs! )

I am sure others will be along soon to tell you about their first couple of nights with a younger pup and reassure that it gets better quickly.

Good luck tonight.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi im a new mum as well ,i can tell you what ive been doing as it seems to work for me .
I had Buddy in our room in his crate (door shut blanket over top) for the first two nights while he really howled ,a quick sssssh and he would shut up.

I then put his crate downstairs(in the lounge) and again put him to bed with crate door locked and blanket over top ,he whimpered but within 5 mins he shut up.

Oh and i would fold his vetbed in half and put a puppy pad at one half incase he had to go in the night (which he never did)

In the day Buddy follows me all over the ground floor ie lounge/kitchen i dont have a pen or utility to keep him in so it has been hard work teaching him what he can chew and what he cant ,but it seems to be paying off .

I take him for wee breaks outside every hour or after a nap ,he only had a few accidents in the first week.He dosnt get to use puppy pads in the day so i think thats why the potty training has been very very quick.(he dosnt use them in the night now either)
Hope this helps dx

Oh also nearly forgot ive also been putting him in the crate in the day (once or twice)so whenever he was getting sleepy i would put him in (this way he didnt fight against it) and then i would leave the room so he would get used to being without me in the day i slowly up the time and left him the other day for an hour and he was fine when i came home.Must say though he would rather choose to sleep by my feet then in the crate.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi and welcome,

I was determined that Betty would sleep downstairs in her crate from day one.
We shut the door and put a puppy pad in her crate in case she needed a wee.
She did howl for two or three nights but it soon stopped. She NEVER wee'd
in her crate but we may just have been lucky. We put Betty to bed at about
10.30 - 11.00pm and do not take her out of her crate until about 7.15am.
Sometimes you practically have to drag her out - result!!
It took longer for her to accept being in her crate during the day and fought like a mad thing to get out but now she goes in there of her own accord when
she feels like it. I personally think if you can get them to accept being confined it makes life a lot easier. Betty is 14 weeks old.
The first week or so is tough but it does get better. You need to try to be strong at the begining and set out the ground rules.Good luck!!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Ah it's horrible isn't it hearing them cry?! but we were strong ( I just lay in the bed listening to her wanting to go in  ) but 2 nights and they learn that is their bed and you are not going to get them. Pushca now sleeps wherever I put her...usually in the front room but on my bed too if I am alone. you must be strong as you will have problems later on.
Good luck and just think you have lots of lovely long days ahead to cuddle them.


----------



## andreariley (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi im on day six with my 8week old puppy, she sleeps in the kitchen in her crate at night with door shut, she cries for a little while then sleeps until 6am. she just does not like to go in her crate during the day because she has adopted a comfy beanbag in the lounge, but im working on that at moment. She already goes to the toilet in the garden but i have never used puppy pads. I am learning just how clever cockapoos really are. Good luck.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I was really lucky with maggie as she didnt cry at all! We used a puppy pen rather than a crate, and she sleeps outside the bedroom door in the hall. My house is open plan so this worked best for us. I slept with the bedroom door open for the first few nights and then shut it after that. Even now she very occasionally protests when she is put in her pen but she is ignored and very soon quietens down as she knows it gets her no attention. Dont know if it is cause she is so close to the bedroom where I am that helps or if I was just very lucky with her. Emma x


----------

